# Dead sections and switches



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I hope I can explain this correctly so you can understand it. I just wired an addition to my first layout for power only, I am going to do the switches this weekend I hope. I was very careful not to cross the power wires by marking the table for colors and side of track. I did a test run and found that the addition mainline works all the way until returning to the main. I found that the switch,Peco SL-87 insul frog, was in the return to main position it killed the main totally. My second find from addition main to siding, Peco SL-87 insul frog, when the switch is in the to siding position the addition mainline is killed. The third problem I found was the switch from siding to yard arrival siding. This switch, Atlas #4, when it is in the siding position has power but in the thru position it kills the line. I have a picture also to help show what I'm trying to say. Can someone point me in the right direction to fix these problems?

Thanks
Davidfd85


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Peco switches are "power-routing", this is, the polarity of the frog and point rails is tied together, and changes based on the position of the switch.

This has the effect of making the route that the switch is NOT set for "dead", because both rails are the same polarity. If you have switches back to back, you must have insulated joiners just past the frogs or depending on the position of the switch a short will occur (it sound like you are describing exactly this situation). Also, power should be fed from before the points of the switch, and not behind the frog or the same problem can and will result.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You should tell more...when you say "mainline goes dead",do you mean loss of power or the mainline gets shorted...different problem,different cure.

I don't see any return loop in your drawing and without more precise infos,I'd say you need a few more feeders for the "dead" sections.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

It doesnt hurt, every time you make a new connection, feeder wires, etc, always check track for continuity. That way you can fix your mistake being a short or whatever before you get to far down the track, then your scratching your head wondering where your problem may be at.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well got my problem fixed today. I added insul joints or moved them on the Peco turnouts, added 2 more power connections to a couple of new power sections I created. The Atlas switch I just replaced totally and the new one worked, must have just been a bad switch. 

Thanks


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Doesnt it feel good finally when u get a problem worked out, and now your that much closer to running trains!


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh I was running trains for over an hour on it lol. I just had todo all the switching by hand. My Grandson(17 months old) was here and loves watching the trains go round and round.


----------

